# I hate these stupid personal essays



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

In my writing class we're supposed to "write a personal narrative essay" about something that "was memorable or significant to you in some way". I HATE these types of assignments. I hate talking about myself/writing about myself. It's bad enough when just the teacher has to read it, but we're also supposed to do peer groups so 4 other people will end up reading my paper as well. I only had one real idea of what to write about but no way am I going to write about that with 4 other people in the class reading the essay. It's supposed to be 4 to 5 types pages too (at least it's double spaced), and I really have NO idea what to write about. At all. 

Stupid English classes.


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah, I had to do one of those. I wrote about a vacation I went on.


----------



## ForeverQuiet (Feb 27, 2011)

We had to do this last year in English class but it was a narrative poem..I didn't do it though..


----------



## Kim Ung-yong (Jan 30, 2010)

4 to 5 pages? WTF?


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

It's 4-5 pages double spaced and with generous margins. (1.5 inch left margins, 1 inch for the others) so the length is probably around 1.5 - 2 pages normally. Anyways, our next essay is supposed to be 10-15 pages. What. the. hell. 

Btw I decided on a topic for this essay - I'll just make up the peer reviews. Problem solved.


----------



## crazydom (Jul 17, 2011)

nkprasad12 said:


> It's 4-5 pages double spaced and with generous margins. (1.5 inch left margins, 1 inch for the others) so the length is probably around 1.5 - 2 pages normally. Anyways, our next essay is supposed to be 10-15 pages. What. the. hell.
> 
> Btw I decided on a topic for this essay - I'll just make up the peer reviews. Problem solved.


You're going to make up the peer reviews? How is that going to work? Your teacher is actually trusting you guys to do that entirely out of class? I've never had a professor not have peer reviewing in the class where they can watch.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I used to hate these sorts of crap.......it was nothing to do with the other subject i studied at all ,and I had to write about myself ,social stuff etc..............luckily it was only to be seen by the lecturer, but I still hated doing it, and felt pretty self conscious, not wanting to divulge too much...I was lucky to just about pass that class.


----------



## BlackRose12 (Oct 22, 2011)

Ugh, I really hate those kind of essays.. Once I had to write about my achievements which I dont have. I just invented something. So lame. 

P.S: Sorry for my bad English


----------



## Hikari (Oct 20, 2011)

I know exactly what you mean! I hate that kind of assignments as well. I never know what the **** write about. And it's worse when you are suposed to read it aloud afterwards. 
I had an assignment about filling a box with objects that represented myself, and then explain in front of everyone why I chose each object. It seems pointless to do this kind of activities..


----------



## Propaganda (Oct 26, 2010)

The point is to learn how to formulate your thoughts better to help facilitate smoother communication in both speech and written form.

I too dislike writing anything personal about me or my life. Most of the essays in my English class are drawn on personal experiences. 

Currently the essay I have to write is a reflective paper on a event or otherwise important turning point in my life. The requirements call for explicit details and 4+ pages. yuck.

But, really, I enjoy writing, not so much to write, but to learn. I noticed the vast majority of my class dislikes and complains about English and writing, but hey, it's what you make of it. When in doubt, just make something up! As long as you stay realistic and grounded no one would no any better. Get an A and GTFO. =)


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

crazydom said:


> You're going to make up the peer reviews? How is that going to work? Your teacher is actually trusting you guys to do that entirely out of class? I've never had a professor not have peer reviewing in the class where they can watch.


who cares, these type of things work to the social phobics disadvantage so I say do whatever you need to help yourself in these situations. if that means you gotta cheat a little then so be it. who cares what the teacher thinks, they think calling people randomly in class is a good thing while it makes the social phobics freak the entire 45 minutes of the class making education HELL and when you get the nerve to tell them about it, they insist on contenuing coming up with bull**** reasons that are completely oblivious to the impact they have on you as a socialphobe. They lack the understanding of how damaging it can be sense they can't see it and do not feel the same level of fear so they aren't going to be as ready to make accommodations for you. so for that I say **** what the teachers think, we have to do whatever we can to get by is this ****ty world because we are the ones with the disadvantage in life.


----------

